# How cute is he?



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't even know what kind of pup he is, but I think he is darling. Looks like he has wings.

They call him Papillon/ Dachshund. He had a brother, but he has been adopted.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't see any pics!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I am sorry! I just post the link to the shelter picture and when the dog gets adopted, they delete the image. So if you aren't seeing anything, that's a good thing!


----------

